# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Whats the meaning in English?

## EasyGoingGuy

kogda ya govor'u, chto ya l'ubl'u Vas sredstva navsegda. 
YA hochu Vas k moim navsegda l'ubov'. 
Whats the meaning in English?

----------


## adoc

Something about eternal love, I am not sure what "sredstva" have to do with anything. Looks like someone is using an online translator. Is it spam or a con of some sort?

----------


## EasyGoingGuy

> Something about eternal love, I am not sure what "sredstva" have to do with anything. Looks like someone is using an online translator. Is it spam or a con of some sort?

 I dont understand your meaning

----------


## adoc

My meaning is that if you take the English phrase "When I say I love you, it means forever" and put it into an online translator, you'll probably get the word "means" translated as "sredstva", which is total garbage in this context, it isn't even a verb.  That's my meaning, but you do what you want with it.

----------


## EasyGoingGuy

> My meaning is that if you take the English phrase "When I say I love you, it means forever" and put it into an online translator, you'll probably get the word "means" translated as "sredstva", which is total garbage in this context, it isn't even a verb.  That's my meaning, but you do what you want with it.

 What about this meaning?
kogda ya govor'u, chto ya l'ubl'u Vas, yavl'ayets'a navsegda

----------


## adoc

So, this is your effort?  Sorry, I misunderstood. The correct way to write it assuming there is a correct way to write in Russian using the latin letters would be 
kogda ya govor'u, chto ya l'ubl'u Vas, eto oznachaet navsegda

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

First of all, change "Vas" to "tebya", unless your girlfriend is a perfect stranger or a 75 year old mother of six. girlfriends usually take the familiar term "ty". So: kogda ya govor'u, chto ya l'ubl'u tebya, eto oznachaet navsegda 
the second sentence is also a little dodgy, I think you mean: 
Ya hochu tebya, kak moya vechnaya lyubov (I want you as my eternal love)
or better yet: Ya hochu, chtobi ty byla moei vechnoi lyubovyu

----------


## EasyGoingGuy

Tebya & Vas both the same meaning?   

> First of all, change "Vas" to "tebya", unless your girlfriend is a perfect stranger or a 75 year old mother of six. girlfriends usually take the familiar term "ty". So: kogda ya govor'u, chto ya l'ubl'u tebya, eto oznachaet navsegda 
> the second sentence is also a little dodgy, I think you mean: 
> Ya hochu tebya, kak moya vechnaya lyubov (I want you as my eternal love)
> or better yet: Ya hochu, chtobi ty byla moei vechnoi lyubovyu

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

tebya is the "familiar tone"
vas is the "respectful tone" as you would say to strangers or older people. 
Like in french "vous" and "tu".  
If you talk about eternal love, use the "tebya". 
But to answer your question, yes, they both mean "you"

----------


## mooman

what about squeezing vechnost into there eternity ja lublu tebja na vsegda is straight i love you forever simple but yes transliteration is a bitch is there a proper version.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, use punctuation marks!!!

----------


## Zaya

> My meaning is that if you take the English phrase "When I say I love you, it means forever" and put it into an online translator, you'll probably get the word "means" translated as "sredstva"

 так вот оно что   ::

----------


## darkrussia

> Originally Posted by adoc  My meaning is that if you take the English phrase "When I say I love you, it means forever" and put it into an online translator, you'll probably get the word "means" translated as "sredstva", which is total garbage in this context, it isn't even a verb.  That's my meaning, but you do what you want with it.   What about this meaning?
> kogda ya govor'u, chto ya l'ubl'u Vas, yavl'ayets'a navsegda

 
I'm a new student to russian but i study hard, so i hope this is right: 
kogda (when) ya (I) govor'u meaning i say/speak chot (what/that) ya (I) l'ubl'u vas (i love you) ya ( I) vl'ayets'a (i mean) navsegda (forever) 
so it basically means that "when i say i love you, i mean forever."   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> I'm a new student to russian but i study hard, so i hope this is right:

 You are also apparently new to teh Internets, since this was already answered three months ago, but welcome!  ::

----------


## DDT

Does anyone know how to type sounds like Daffy Duck? .........Because I think now would be an appropriate occasion!

----------


## Орчун

may be he meant сердце with sredstva lol hell knows

----------

